# Greetings from Texas



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello everybody!

Thought I'd introduce myself....my name is Sam and I was bitten by the Halloween bug last year. We get 150-200 trick-or-treaters at my house each year, so last year I thought I'd make a mild scare in a shaking box.

I stumbled onto this sight, and the next thing I knew I was rushing home from work to make a large monster-in-the-box type crate. This is where my addiction began. I had another day until Halloween, so I built a great FCG. 

Since then, I haven't been able to stop. I blame all of you. Special thanks to Zombie-F for maintaining such a great place to exchange ideas and look for inspiration. 

I'd also like to thank Hauntiholik, Dr. Morbius, and slimy for their quick responses with they got a PM from a guy with no posts. 

It is great to meet y'all!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome out from behind the curtain!
It looks like you are off to a great start with the monster in the box and FCG!
We all love pics, so get signed up on Photo bucket, if you haven't already, and give us all a peek at what you've done!
I'm sure someone will be along shortly that could provide a quick link to Photo bucket....I'm still a little slow on those type of things!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Glad you made it out of the shadows! Welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the site. Wow, you did a FCG in one day, that's amazing. Stick around and meet some great people and get some great ideas.


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

Welcome and great start how did you build an fcg in one day!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Lakeside Haunt said:


> Welcome and great start how did you build an fcg in one day!


I didn't think it was too hard. I saved time by using a PVC frame and an old rotisserie motor. The ghost was just a plastic skull and cheesecloth over a wire frame. Despite the cheap materials, it looked fantastic. It probably took me about 4 hours total.

Of course, without learning from everyone else ahead of time, it would have taken much, much longer.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum SpookySam!!!!! We members here are glad to take the credit for your addiction.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

It wasn't me, I swear I didn't do it  hi ya SpookySam!!!! Glad ya found us can't wait to see some pics


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o and welcome ----you came to the right place ,so many props so little time


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Now that the PM's have been answered, get to posting. 


Welcome to the best place on the web, by the way.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
Spooky Sam
Good to see fellow Westerner


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

I've posted my first prop in the showroom for anyone interested.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see you come out of the woodwork!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Spooky Sam.....


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Seen your prop before this It is very nice ...
Look forward to your FCG pic and more


----------



## Ervserver (Jul 17, 2007)

Howdy


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Great to have you join the forum!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

